# looking for bass



## Bozone fish freak (Jun 18, 2011)

Was wondering if there are any close lakes to the williston area where I guy could get into some Large of Small mouths of decent size?


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

The big lake is full of smallmouth.


----------

